# parmesan flounder



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

flounder fillets
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
4 T butter, softened
3 tablespoons olive oil mayonnaise
1 dash hot pepper sauce Tabasco
salt and pepper to taste

Preheat the oven's broiler. 
Place the flounder fillets on a greased baking tray. Brush them with lemon juice. In a small bowl, stir together the Parmesan cheese, butter, mayonnaise, hot pepper sauce, salt and pepper. Set aside. 
Broil the fillets for 4 to 6 minutes, until they can be flaked with a fork. Remove from the oven and spread the cheese mixture on top of fillets. 
Return to the broiler until the topping is browned and bubbly
turned out awesome


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*good and easy*

good and easy,nuff said


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

*sides???*

Man that looks great!!!! Whats the recipes for your side dishes that you have there? They look awefully tasty too!!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I've had Parmesan Catfish before and it was GREAT! I dod not make it a friend did. Flounder is my favorite fish. I can't wait to try this dish. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey I am sure I can do tis with snapper filets right?


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

most definatly



DA REEL DADDY said:


> Hey I am sure I can do tis with snapper filets right?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds good. i'm gonna have to try this one. thanks.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've been making flounder very similar to that for a long time - I like to put some thin-sliced onions on it also.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

You gotta like a fish that no matter which way you make it, it taste great. grilled, fried, blacken or baked.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

looks great - thanks for the recipe


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Umm that looks gooood!!! what is your choice of dressing on the salad there?

RL


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

wholy cow! Now all I need is a cigarette! Looks great! I'd have steamed veggies and rice pillaf as sides and a good whilte wine!


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

hey man, i tried this recipe...it was amazing!


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah...im a big boy...i eat a lot! aaaaand you cant tell where the flounder ends and the potatoes begin (at the bottom edge of the bread!) thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

THAT WAS AWSUM !!!! THANKS !! Made a great sandwich on garlic bread !!! THAN X again :texasflag


----------

